

Please add these features, Grubwithus - rrhoover
http://ryanhoover.me/post/4708151040/please-add-these-features-grubwithus

======
rrhoover
I would love to hear your guys' thoughts and ideas.

Btw, if you haven't already registered for one of the upcoming Hacker News
grubs, there are a couple more slots available:
<http://www.grubwith.us/groups/hacker-news>

